

What makes a great startup idea? - cj
https://localizejs.com/blog/startup/good-startup-ideas

======
JohnHammersley
The key point that "The email client we built wasn't good enough for even us,
the founders, to use ourselves." is buried in the middle, but essentially sums
up the post -- if you can't / don't build something (quickly) that you use
yourself, you're unlikely to be on the right track.

------
shusain
Good ideas are a dime a dozen. Convincing people to become users - that's the
hard part.

